
GitHub public code search limited? - visualphoenix
Not sure if folks here browse github without logging in, but if you try to do a code search it seems like they might be experimenting with limiting public code search?<p>Example:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;search?l=Dockerfile&amp;q=from+python&amp;type=Code<p>Response:<p>&quot;We could not perform this search<p>Must include at least one user, organization, or repository&quot;<p>Maybe this is only an intermittent thing as they rebuild their search indexes? Maybe it&#x27;s a new &#x27;feature&#x27; being rolled out?<p>This also seems to come and go for me as a logged in user.
======
visualphoenix
Are there any other services which index github as a fallback? I've taken for
granted how powerful this is.

